# Cost of vet treatments - bone scan, IRAP, MRI....



## Marnie (4 January 2010)

I have just been told the cost of referral treatment for Muppet and was rather shocked at how much it was compared to what I was expecting.

Has anyone had bone scan (front lower limb only), MRI (2 lower front limbs at one time) and IRAP (preparation of IRAP separate to administration)?  If so, any ideas about how much any of the diagnostics / treatments were?  I am waiting for the bill so that I can see the full breakdown, but just wondered if it was in the right ballpark!

Thanks!


----------



## alsxx (4 January 2010)

My mare had an MRI of both front feet and a hind tendon sheath last feb and that cost £1,600


----------



## sjmcc (4 January 2010)

one of myn had MRI scan they had to do both front feet to compaire the the damage to the other foot. cost was £1000 and if a rescan was needed it would of been £800.


----------



## Booboos (4 January 2010)

No, but when R needed a scintigraphy I found that costs varied wildly. Best thing to do is ring around (even places further away, because even with the cost of diesel it may still turn out cheaper) and get the best quote. The scan can then be seen by any vet you want.


----------



## Little_Miss_1 (4 January 2010)

ALOT! Another thing to bear in mind is that some insurers wont pay for MRI, you have to consult them first.


----------



## Scheherezade (4 January 2010)

Mine had a scintigraphy and xrays and it was just over £1000. He has to go in for more xrays so we can see how his condition improves/deteriorates, so yep - very expensive!


----------



## Marnie (4 January 2010)

Thanks all, the problem is that she has already been through the diagnosis and treatment, it just seems to have been more expensive than I expected it to be.  I am going to have to pay half the MRI anyway as that is all the insurance will pay, but it looks as though I am going to be well over my £5,000 limit so will have to pay more myself  
	
	
		
		
	


	





And to top it all, she is now lame in the other leg!


----------



## PucciNPoni (4 January 2010)

I just got done paying for my horse's scintigraphy - £661 for that and the hospital stay livery (which was £18 per day for five days) together.


----------



## misst (4 January 2010)

Our big lad had bilat MRI to front feet, scintigraphy to hinds,spine and I think front legs?? We havent tried IRAP but I think it is about £500 a go plus the intial collection etc.
MRI was £1200 at Liphook 3 years ago and scintigraphy was about £800 but that was longer ago.
I do know that prices seem to vary - it is worth asking your vet specialist if they do an "insurance price" and an "uninsured price" - I know this was the unofficial case with ours.


----------



## loopeepee (4 January 2010)

ALOT! 
Infact all Sullivan's IRAP treatment was covered by insurance, and we only paid for the excess. 
I can't remember exactly the cost of his treatment, but it was over 5k, from the initial consultations, treatments, IRAP, follow ups etc.


----------



## criso (4 January 2010)

MRI on both front feet was just over £1100 a bit more than a year ago.


----------



## Marnie (4 January 2010)

Thanks everyone, that is really helpful - I appreciate costs will vary but at least it gives me a ballpark figure to go on.


----------



## LadyRascasse (4 January 2010)

my lad had a bone scan of the back lower legs and it cost about £500 i think. i can go and look at my vets bill if you want


----------



## ElvisandTilly (4 January 2010)

My boy had lameness workup £1700
IRAP collection £600
Injections of IRAP into both stifles for 3 times at £250 a time = £750. 

My total bill was £5784 as the rest of the bill was for arthroscopy of stifles also. 

Big shock when I opened my bill!!!


----------



## CBAnglo (4 January 2010)

I have had all three in the last 2 yrs.

Rossdales charged £1k for scintigraphy of spine.  £300 for xrays.

MRI was £1200 for one hock.

IRAP was £600 per sample (had e lots done) and then vet charges for injection.

So all in all not cheap and most insurers only cover half of the MRI costs.  If horse is lame in other leg then I would ask vet to do a separate claim for that leg - it might not be the same condition at all.


----------

